# How many analog stations do you still have?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, the smoke has cleared and the nightlight has gone dark. How many analog stations do you have left? They would all be low power at this point. 

I still get 6, but that's the LA market for you.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

5 in Tucson. 3 Spanish, 1 Religious and 1 Shopping.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Zero - I'm outside of any low powers in Raleigh. It's all digital OTA or DBS for me , baby !


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

We still get one low power religious station near Harrisburg, PA. Can't say I've ever watched it, but if I do an analog/digital rescan with the antenna pointed to Harrisburg, I can get that station..barely. Incidentally, that station is moving from ch. 35 to channel 7 (yet, VHF) in the near future, so I hear.

The other religious station WGCB went to digital long ago.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

0 that I know of here in the Lansing DMA...


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

I only have a directional UHF antenna on the roof and can see 4 in the Salt Lake Valley (west side)

2 spanish and 2 religious.
I bet if I turned the antenna the other direction I'd see more though.

I swear I saw more at my moms place over the weekend, she has a VHF/UHF on the roof.
(east side, shooting over Midvale which has at least 2 low power spanish stations, maybe more)


phox


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I still have 3 1 religious station woth and 1 audio only station.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

2 - both are LP translators of KNVA 54 in Austin, TX


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

One .. a translator on Channel 60. It's a shopping channel and it's the only over the air station I can receive. 

--- CHAS


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

Just one. 8 Kw but it is just 2 blocks away. So I require 4 antennas lots of JoinTennas and preamps to get the 12 stations with 20 channels I get. But we can watch any channel from any TV in the house without fighting over a rotor. I dred this station going digital since they would almost double their power. But it would probably be another 5 channels.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The Fool says I should have about 4, but I only get one snowy that I know of. It's a CW translator.


----------



## tahawka (Jul 27, 2009)

Here in Hawthorn we get only one it is the feed from the City of Hathorn....


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

absolutely zip. Digital OTA only here. No analog.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

All I get is one very snowy LP station that I don't care about.


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

I got a low powered FamilyNet station W35BB (The Fictional calls is WDIG). Plays classic shows, religious, syndicated, and local programming (including High School sports).


----------

